# bladder irrigation post op



## garmab06 (Jul 2, 2014)

need some clarification for a medicare patient who had a prostatectomy cpt code  52601 and few day later was seen for the bladder irrigation cpt  51700.
Can this be billed with modifier 58. 

thank you


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jul 7, 2014)

Depends... does the patient need the irrigation because of a complication of the procedure?


----------



## OCD_coder (Jul 7, 2014)

All care in the recovery period is inclusive to the global package per Medicare guidelines this includes routine care and complications unless the patient goes to the OR:
- All additional medical or surgical services required of the surgeon during the post-operative period of the surgery because of complications, which do not require additional trips to the operating room;
- Follow-up visits during the post-operative period of the surgery that are related to recovery from the surgery;
- Post-surgical pain management by the surgeon

Source #1, page 3:
http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Edu...oducts/downloads/GloballSurgery-ICN907166.pdf

Source #2:
Coding with Modifiers: CPT, Medicare, and the Real World
Presented by: Timothy Seth Canterbury, CPC, CPC-I
Date: AAPC On Demand Webinar 9/11/2013


----------

